# Rainbow colored film on surface?



## Azarakiah (Sep 22, 2011)

only thing i seen on top of water that does that is oil...


----------



## IxIBluepitIxI (Jan 25, 2011)

I've seen bio film on top of tank I get them on my 20 gal. You can do a lot on things to get rid of them. The easiest this to do is lay a paper towel on the surface with the filter off it will grab the film up. You could get a protein skimmer.


----------



## KingPlakat (Mar 25, 2010)

I usually see it in my tanks that aren't getting enough surface agitation. Adding a bubble stone or a powerhead to create more current will solve this problem in no time.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

KingPlakat said:


> I usually see it in my tanks that aren't getting enough surface agitation. Adding a bubble stone or a powerhead to create more current will solve this problem in no time.


 
THAT IS THE KEY..

its not just surface agitation. its suface turnover. taking the water on top and churning it so that what is on the surface goes down. that is the key.. airstones are phenominal for this. same with HOB filters

i run high c02 in my tank so to prevent. i run an airstone at night while im asleep and it serves a double purpose of quickly evacuating c02 from the water so the beneficial cycle can be more efficient


----------

